# Chicken Marsala



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

How much does the head knot weigh?
I'm nowhere near the cook you are and I'm already overweight.

Looks beyond delicious.

Bud


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Does look pretty good!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> How much does the head knot weigh?
> I'm nowhere near the cook you are and I'm already overweight.
> 
> Looks beyond delicious.
> ...


When we got married he was a 32 waist, he’s now 33 or 34...
If the 34’s get tight he cuts out bread! He loves bread.
He’s within 10 pounds of his HS football days! 

He’s very active, tries to stay out of my way cause I always want him to fix
or repair something ...whatever...right now I want my living 
room sofa reupholstered ...and I can’t find him! :biggrin2::vs_mad:


----------

